# What's your favourite Weed song?



## NanceyBotwin (Dec 11, 2009)

Any genre...

I'll kick it off with "High Times" by Cypress Hill:

_Grab the weed up, pack it in, put it in the pipe
Light it up, smoke a bowl, we puffin the lye right
Put your finger on the hole and hold it in brother
Take a puff, that's enough, and pass it to another_

On a chilled tip, yet keeping the Cypress Hill attitude. Beautiful.

Nancey.


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 11, 2009)

Jehst & Asaviour - Weed

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWEcM9Pa0ec sorry i dunno how to post videos proper


----------



## PowerFlower420 (Dec 11, 2009)

Call me the Cheifa by Evil Pimp. If you smoke reefa and dont like it, then you must be high

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJ91T2nUtI8


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Dec 11, 2009)

http://www.google.com/url?q=http://popup.lala.com/popup/360569501007446779


----------



## bajanlion (Dec 11, 2009)

easy skanking by the late grate Robert Nester Marley aka bob marley
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQIoypuPQgs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLuHE-82o40


----------



## DogFacedDemon (Dec 13, 2009)

*Bongzilla - 666lb. Bongsession*


Oh yes...


----------



## brainwarp (Dec 14, 2009)

It's definitely Steely Dan's "Hey Nineteen." 

"The Cuervo Gold..... The fine C o l u m b i a n... make tonight a wonderful thing."

The song makes me want to light up, but once I'm stoned, I prefer Moody Blues. The music takes me into outer space.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh, so easy .....

[youtube]ktOg7-vPx14[/youtube]


----------



## Little Tommy (Dec 14, 2009)

John Prine - Illegal smile

You may see me tonight, with an illegal smile
It don't cost very much, and it lasts a long while.
Will you please tell the man, I didn't kill anyone
I'm just trying to have me some fun.


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 14, 2009)

2 joints- sublime


----------



## Woomeister (Dec 14, 2009)

Cypress Hill

Dr Greenthumb......Awsome bass! Pesky porkchoppers!


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 14, 2009)

http://popup.lala.com/popup/432627099387320014

JO put me onto this song when i crashed my car into a dumpster.


----------



## NanceyBotwin (Dec 14, 2009)

Some great songs here, keep 'em coming...


----------



## 2much (Dec 14, 2009)

atta boy cracker jacks, lets not forget "henry", new riders of the prple sage, john prine's illegal smile is a good choice also


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 14, 2009)

I didn't want to hog them all . 

Here's Henry though, a classic NRPS song.

Many years ago I went to a great concert with Marshall Tucker, NRPS and the Grateful Dead. NRPS blew Marshall off the stage, they were just kicking arse that day!!!

[youtube]0VAmUfCsJlA[/youtube]


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 14, 2009)

[youtube]RqZhM75aGMg[/youtube]


----------



## 2much (Dec 14, 2009)

thanx jax, never can get enough nrps"Commander Cody Band - "Down to Seeds and Stems ...and we mustn't forget


----------



## NanceyBotwin (Dec 14, 2009)

Woomeister said:


> Cypress Hill
> 
> Dr Greenthumb......Awsome bass! Pesky porkchoppers!



Could be the anthem for this website.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 14, 2009)

here's some great Little Feat!!

[youtube]RNqv85coyTw[/youtube]


----------



## Keenly (Dec 14, 2009)

why dont you give this one a try


[youtube]G-dJ_Ne_9UY[/youtube]


----------



## nuera59 (Dec 14, 2009)

family guy - bag 'o' weed


----------



## NanceyBotwin (Dec 14, 2009)

Some smoky blues, country, hip-hop and well written acoustic from Ben.

Here's a classic - enjoy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGsEt-qtOqs


----------



## moodster (Dec 14, 2009)

bush doctor by peter tosh http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3M3glJzK7c and turn your lights down low by bob marley and lauren hill http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFKIN8P2hE8


----------



## ruderalis88 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ganja Smuggling - Eek-a-mouse


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyEwTM0n04c


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 14, 2009)

ruderalis88 said:


> Ganja Smuggling - Eek-a-mouse
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyEwTM0n04c


let me fix it so they can see

[youtube]PyEwTM0n04c[/youtube]


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 14, 2009)

fuck!! i'm still working on it lol i tried..


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 14, 2009)

[youtube]PyEwTM0n04c[/youtube]


----------



## TCurtiss (Dec 14, 2009)

Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Sweet Leaf - Black Sabbath


----------



## Tuff (Dec 15, 2009)

Sensemilia by buju banton or Kaya


----------



## dirtnap411 (Dec 15, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfJtc5A-j2Y

GWAR Nitro Burning Funny Bong


----------



## NanceyBotwin (Dec 15, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvnpYNYoFvw<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yvnpYNYoFvw&hl=en_GB&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yvnpYNYoFvw&hl=en_GB&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


----------



## NanceyBotwin (Dec 15, 2009)

Fuck... need to learn how to embed this brother


----------



## NanceyBotwin (Dec 15, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvnpYNYoFvw


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 15, 2009)

see that last bit after the = sign? That's what you want.

use brackets around the word [ ] youtube

then type in the bit after the = sign

then another set of brackets around [ ] /youtube


put them all together with no spaces....


----------



## NanceyBotwin (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks CrackerJax
I'll dedicate this one to you!

[youtube]yvnpYNYoFvw[/youtube]


----------



## NanceyBotwin (Dec 16, 2009)

_"She's homegrown and you can kiss her in her backyard"_

[youtube]O0ftcHN3PXE[/youtube]


----------



## NanceyBotwin (Dec 16, 2009)

If you like your reggae on a Dub tip,

have a bowl then clock on this...

[youtube]OEX9N4N9bJw[/youtube]


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 16, 2009)

[youtube]8mmAuHieD7Q[/youtube]


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 16, 2009)

[youtube]LGV9G2okC8I[/youtube]


----------



## guestrollitup (Dec 16, 2009)

[youtube]jpKSYVekhvs[/youtube]


----------



## guestrollitup (Dec 16, 2009)

Also this, one of the best songs i've heard in a LONG time..

[youtube]egdlAXn8aKE[/youtube]


----------



## Tuff (Dec 16, 2009)

[youtube]7JUm_Y0R6Og[/youtube]

Wake up and turn I loose, for the rain is falling! Got to have Kaya now!


----------



## Tuff (Dec 16, 2009)

This song sounds great with a good bass and some sinsemilla. This is the only version that was decent, it ends suddenly but I definitely recommend it. 

[youtube]ZCwfA3LZr4I[/youtube]

WHAT IS CAUSIN ALL DIS COMMOTION 
TRY STIFLIN' DIS PLANT 
FROM GETTIN' PROMOTION 
CHO! 
CHORUS-REPEAT 2 TIMES 
I BUJU MAY NUH BE FAMILIAR 
WIT HOW DI COUNTRY RUN 
BUT WHY DI FIGHTIN' SENSEMELIA 
MEKIN' WAY FAH COKE TO COME 
MASHIN' UP DAWTA WHOLE HEAP 
A SON OF A GUN 
YU FI HAND MI DI FIAH 
LET MI BLAZE DI CHILLUM 

VERSE:1 
TELL DEM NOW DAT DI SMOKIN' 
OF GANJA REMAIN 
WHEN DI EDEN ASK YU WHY 
LET BUJU BANTON EXPLAIN 
FOUND DOWN INNA ETHIOPIA 
NUH COME YAH PON NO PLANE 
I SALUTE ALL DI SCHOLARS 
DI HERB MAN JUSS DI SAME 
FAH WE ALL TEK A DRAW 
WHETHER BIG OR SMALL 
MEDITATION IS GOOD 
FAH ONE AND ALL 
WHILE DI TOPIC IN ALL 
A DEM A CONFERENCE HALL 
IS TO PERSECUTE DI WEED 
FRAM EXIST AND SO FAH ALL 

CHORUS 
I MAY NUH BE FAMILIAR 
WIT HOW DI COUNTRY RUN 
BUT WHY DI FIGHTIN' SENSEMELIA 
MEKIN' WAY FAH COKE TO COME 
MASHIN' UP DAWTAWHOLE HEAP 
A SON OF A GUN 
AH YU FI HAND MI DI FIAH 
WATCH DIS 

VERSE:2 
TRUST DANIEL, BELIEVE HIS WORDS 
HIM AH ONE OF OUR OWN 
TOLD US ABOUT DI STARS 
LEF HIM ALONE 
IF YU SEE MI WIT DI WIZZLA 
DAT MI VIBES AND A SMOKE 
GREAT AS HE IN ZION 
BECAUSE DI TENDER EARTH TO BUD 
CANNOT VISIT DI CROP 
DI FIRST NIGHT YU MEK LOVE 
DI RAT BAT MANURE 
ALONE BLOW YU ABOVE 
BASIC INTRODUCTION 
TO DI WISDOM WEED OF LOVE 
NUH HIDE IT FRAM DI GREEN 
NOR DI RED AND BLACK 
NUH SWALLOW HOT FIAH 
LIKE NUH DAMN IDIOT 

CHORUS 
I MAY NUH BE FAMILIAR 
WIT HOW DI COUNTRY RUN 
BUT WHY DI FIGHTIN' SENSEMELIA 
MEKIN' WY FAH COKE TO COME 
MASHIN' UP DAWTA WHOLE HEAP 
A SON OF A GUN 
AH YU FI DI HAND MI DI FIAH 
STIEN 

VERSE:3 
GIMME DI VIBES 
LOOK IN MY EYES 
MEK DI WHOLE PLACE MOBILIZE 
AFTER FIVE 
I NUH EVEN REALIZE 
LISTEN DI SOUND OF MUSIC 
PENETRATIN', SOOTHIN' DI MIND 
WIT DI WEED 
COMPLIMENTIN' DI TIME 
NUH WANNA SEE NO BILL 
LET DI DAMN PHONE RING 
OBSERVIN' DI PLANT 
LOOKIN' SO TRANQUILL 
EARTH SIGH REACH BEFORE 
AND I AIN'T SCARED NOMRE 
JUSS DI WEED OF FULL LIVIN 
CLEAN AND PURE 
2 POUNDS IS NUH ENUFF 
AND DEFINITELY WAAN MORE 
GIMME DI TELEPHONE 
CHALICE MEK HIM TELL YU WEH IT CURE 

REPEAT CHORUS 2 TIMS 

REPEAT VERSES ONE AND TWO


----------



## Chromulan (Dec 16, 2009)

bone thugs-n-harmony - bad weed blues


----------



## NanceyBotwin (Dec 17, 2009)

Love the intro samples on this...

[youtube]lgjQ3NrfWZE[/youtube]


----------



## acidbox420 (Dec 17, 2009)

who's got the herb -311


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 17, 2009)

acidbox420 said:


> who's got the herb -311



*I 2nd that.*


[youtube]eQn1YD-DKk8[/youtube]


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 17, 2009)

[youtube]3DIDOSdPvaU[/youtube]


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 17, 2009)

Right back at'cha Nancy!!

Here's the classic ... 

[youtube]EvGJvzwKqg0[/youtube]


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 17, 2009)

I feel that this thread deserves some Korn. I have alot of song that some what relate. 

[youtube]ioJ9ZHqzMT0[/youtube]


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 17, 2009)

[youtube]to1D0XiZzBU&feature[/youtube]


----------



## acidbox420 (Dec 17, 2009)

Smell Smoke-Mystikal

crackerjax got this lol


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 17, 2009)

[youtube]kBtyCtxllP0[/youtube]


----------



## dingbang (Dec 17, 2009)

[youtube]jbS2cgNL3ho[/youtube]


----------



## Chromulan (Dec 18, 2009)

because I got high - Afroman


----------



## wallimaster (Dec 18, 2009)

for smokers only by [hed] p.e.


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 18, 2009)

[youtube]k_AyE9mmz6I&feature[/youtube]


----------



## madcatter (Dec 18, 2009)

Light up - Styx


----------



## NanceyBotwin (Dec 18, 2009)

Couldn't let this one slip by...

Michael Franti And Spearhead



[youtube]2deLtoiFuJw&NR[/youtube]


----------



## NanceyBotwin (Dec 23, 2009)

Any more for any more?


----------



## ireaddd (Dec 23, 2009)

my favorite song ABOUT bud is probably "smoking on purple" by little boosie or "blueberry yum yum" by ludacris lol but I really like listening to sufjan stevens baked.. "prairie fire that wanders about" is a good high song by him as well as "the tallest man, the broadest shoulders" and "the predatory wasp of the palisades is out to get us!" check it out..


----------



## 2much (Dec 23, 2009)

Added to 
Quicklist 4:15


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Dec 23, 2009)

maxamus1 said:


> 2 joints- sublime


double ditto!


----------



## ireaddd (Dec 25, 2009)

fuck what I said, rollitup, light it up, smoke it up by cypress hill it numero uno


----------



## bestbet06 (Dec 25, 2009)

YOU AINT A SMOKER IF YOU DONT LOVE THIS lol
Hyyer - Kid Cudi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVBQGrUUPgI

THIS TOO
Cudi Zone - Kid Cudi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnsAWbhsL8Q

AND OFCOURSE
Day n Nite - Kid Cudi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBUlTu7tZ8A

Everyone on here need to get kid cudi album meant for smokers..


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Dec 25, 2009)

"Cause I...I...I, I got da bad weed blues! Last night, was a real bad night for me.... I bought a sack of weed, when i got home i seen, that these trees, was just a big bag of seeds"

OK maybe not the favorite situation, but Bone Thugs n Harmony sound so awesome when high!


----------



## MRLD (Dec 27, 2009)

Doobie Ashtray------Devid The Dude...


----------



## Puff Puff Give (Dec 27, 2009)

2much said:


> Added to
> Quicklist 4:15



i like that song


----------



## GrowinDad (Feb 7, 2013)

Ganja babe - Michael Franti and Spearhead. Different versions for different times but always a classic!


----------



## ogoutdoor (Feb 9, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABc8ciT5QLs


----------



## biglungs (Feb 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;ICAbCxjF2J4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICAbCxjF2J4[/video]


----------



## BigHulk (Feb 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;ikCxfgemg6o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikCxfgemg6o[/video]

Ilike this one lol



NanceyBotwin said:


> Any genre...
> 
> I'll kick it off with "High Times" by Cypress Hill:
> 
> ...


----------



## BigHulk (Feb 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;ux2npli7uTA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ux2npli7uTA[/video]


----------



## Dameon (Feb 10, 2013)

toots and the maytals
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oOtz6mE7sM


----------



## BigHulk (Feb 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;rorhRUyprBA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rorhRUyprBA[/video]


----------



## doobiecakes (Feb 14, 2013)

my best friend introduced me to this song the other day.. bowl for two- the expendables.. quite enjoyable =)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5kGUqEBva4


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Feb 15, 2013)

The original weed song, after of course a dozen others. I think Janis Joplin's 'Mary Jane' in 65 was the first song about marijuana. But this one is my favorite. There are plenty of good rap weed songs but I'm not a rap kinda guy.

[youtube]nZehV_eYtR8[/youtube]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Feb 16, 2013)

Thought of a couple more.
[video=youtube;WwrqcQuZrTQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwrqcQuZrTQ[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Feb 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;j5FrHuRcqoA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5FrHuRcqoA[/video]


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 16, 2013)

maxamus1 said:


> 2 joints- sublime





Silky Shagsalot said:


> double ditto!


I hate to say this to you guys but 
that's right Sublime fucked that song up and it sucks!!!!!!!!!
If you want to enjoy that song do it the right way... with the original

[video=youtube;ZfduFy26EE0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfduFy26EE0&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

stay high
SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;kd09xqGUNog]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=kd09xqGUNog[/video]
stay high
SH420


----------



## kronicsmurf (Feb 20, 2013)

bowl for two by the expendables or anything by sublime


----------



## brimck325 (Feb 20, 2013)

30 days in the hole, humble pie 
champagne n reefer, muddy waters


----------



## Rjpartner (Feb 25, 2013)

been listening to Uriah Heep's album Look at Yourself while blazing lately


----------



## madcityblazer (Feb 26, 2013)

Too many good ones to choose from ...


----------



## MrKodak (Feb 27, 2013)

i dunno if anyone has posted it but this is my favorite song to smoke with [video=youtube;Oj8TJP3ZmcY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oj8TJP3ZmcY[/video]


----------



## allen bud (Feb 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;EGKl76B2bdY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=EGKl76B2bdY[/video]
Thre are many i like but this one is my style !!!! fuck ya!


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Feb 27, 2013)

Don't know if it's been posted yet.....my fav from my younger years

[video=youtube;UyY-6oh0Ow8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=UyY-6oh0Ow8#t=0s[/video]


----------



## allen bud (Mar 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;R2F_hGwD26g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2F_hGwD26g&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]
not the official vid ..but awesome !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! tool rules!!


----------



## smoke and coke (Mar 2, 2013)

i will throw in the 420 song on episode "420" of the family guy.

everything is better with a bag of weed!


----------



## colatraine (Dec 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;R0oY_47pwJ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0oY_47pwJ8[/video] SKUNK FUNK! (don't know if its really about weed but I like to think so)


----------



## doublejj (Dec 6, 2013)

Champagne & Reefer.......[video=youtube;oHowqKYSXNI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHowqKYSXNI&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## doublejj (Dec 6, 2013)

Copperhead Road........"I learned a thing or two from Charlie don't you know"!.............[video=youtube;xvaEJzoaYZk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=xvaEJzoaYZk[/video]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Dec 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;mU15f51-uHI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mU15f51-uHI[/video]


----------



## Mr. Solo Dolo 420 (Dec 9, 2013)

Afro Man, Crazy Rap is one I listen to a lot baked.

Anything Kud Cudi works too!


----------

